# Tripping West - New EP - Airplay on CHOM-FM!



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I have to share some of the excitement with y'all.

My band, Tripping West, has just released our new EP called "The Hush Sessions". 

The EP is available through CD Baby for $7, here:

http://cdbaby.com/cd/trippingwest2


We are very excited that it is already gaining momentum. We have just learned that CHOM-FM in Montreal will be playing the entire EP on air on Sunday, June 22 at 9PM Eastern time (6PM PST). The station has a live feed of their radio programming on their website, so you can listen from anywhere over the internet. Here's the details:

The radio station's website is www.chom.com 

At the top of the page there is a banner that say "On Air Now" and "Listen Now". If you click that, a live music player should activate and you can listen to CHOM live over the internet.

Also K-ROCK in St. John's, Newfoundland has agreed to play our song "Not Today" on their "Local Rock" program.

If you are interested, you can check out the band and some music at our Myspace:

www.myspace.com/trippingwest


Cheers,

Blair


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations. I just listened to the tunes on Myspace . Great songs and your singer has a great voice too. :rockon2:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

That's cool Blair !!! 

The sunday night show (21h00 - 22h00) is called "Made in Canada".
Will they be interviewing members of the band ?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

jcayer said:


> That's cool Blair !!!
> 
> The sunday night show (21h00 - 22h00) is called "Made in Canada".
> Will they be interviewing members of the band ?


Hi Jean,

Exactly - "Made in Canada"!

Yes, our bass player, Orlando Kutic, is in Montreal today being interviewed. That interview will be a part of the show on Sunday.

We have two members in our band who are from Quebec: Orlando and also Alex Picard, our lead guitar and keys player.

Cheers,

Blair


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Congratulations. I just listened to the tunes on Myspace . Great songs and your singer has a great voice too. :rockon2:


Thanks very much for your encouraging comments - much appreciated!

Cheers,
Blair


----------

